# GT Alurahmen Leichtbau Projekte



## Panther79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
mich würde mal Interessieren wer noch alles an einem GT Aluhramhen einen Leichbau versucht hat oder schon Fertig ist. Wenn möglich die Parts in gleicher Reihenfolge Listen damit es übersichtlicher ist.

Hier mal meine Parts

Rahmen: Zaskar Team 2007 mit Schaltauge / 1725g
Gabel: Rock Shox SID DualAir Race 60mm ohne Spacer ev. noch leichter / 1219g
Steuersatz: GT Original / 76g
Vorbau: XLC Composite Carbon / 158g
Lenker: Racer Carbon / 147g
Schalthebel: LX inkl. zügen / 275g
Bremse: Magura Marta SL Carbon inkl scheiben und Adapber auf 180mm / 723g
Griffe: HiTemp42 / 11g
Sattelklemme: Miche XLC X-Carbon / 26g
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro Carbon / 219g
Sattel: Token TK-950C / 111g
Innenlager: BB-ES71 / 263g
Kurbel: Shimano ?? / 762g
Pedalen: Exustar E-PM-25 paar / 283g
Umwerfer: XTR / 147g
Schaltwerk: XTR / 212g
Kette: KMC X9L Gold / 289g
Kasette: ??? / 267g
Felgen: Fulcrum RedMetal 5 inkl. Spanner / 1915g
Reifen: Continental Speed King Supersonic 2.1 / 2x 420g
Schlauch: Continental Supersonic / 2x 93g

Gewogene 9970g

und so siehts aus (sorry für das schlechte bild sobald mal wieder schön sonne ist mach ich ein neues)

Gruss Daniel


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mit ordentlichen Laufrädern kann man noch mal nen halbes kilo rausholen.. 

Mir gefällt die Rahmen/Gabel-Kombi net. 
Die Gabel ist zu alt und zu kurz.. 
Und mit ner Disc wurde ich die net freiwillig fahren.

Irgendwie finde ich die Zaskar-Rahmen auch zu schwer für ein Leichtbauprojekt. Nen leichter Alu-Rahmen wiegt um die 1,3kg.

Das Zaskar stand immer für ein robustes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wer Leichtbau will soll Rennrad fahren.

Mal Scherz beiseite aber fanatisches Grammzählen am MTB ist m.M nach gaga. Ein halbwegs "leichtes Bike" will ja irgendwie jeder haben. Alles unter 10Kg ist schon top.

Wenn man es aber übertreibt hat man ne Kiste mit der man nicht mal mehr den Bordstein runterfahren kann, geschweige denn die Strasse verlassen.


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehen vom Rahmen  geht noch bei Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Laufrädern, Kurbel/Innenlager und Kasette einiges für wenig Geld. 
Alles Andere wird teuer.
Die Schläuche finde ich unpassend. 
Was wiegst du?


----------



## pago79 (30. Dezember 2009)

und eine 180er Scheibe mit der Gabel schonmal garnicht

Die Freigaben für Discgrößen werden nicht nur zum Spaß von den Herstellern rausgegeben...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## muttipullover (30. Dezember 2009)

Yo,
schade um die Gabel. Die wird wohl bald den Geist aufgeben. Da sollte man wohl schon was modernes verbauen, auch weil der Rahmen nicht für Gabeln mit 60mm ausgelegt ist.
Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

diese Gabel ist zwar einen Tick schwerer als die verbaute, passt aber besser zur Geo des Rahmens und optisch sowieso! Zudem hält sie die montierte Scheibe aus!

http://www.sram.com/node/36/src/cat/brand/rockshox

und wenn Du es wirklich leich haben möchtest:

http://www.german-a.de/german-a/kilo.html


Gruss
Jens


----------



## GTdanni (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch ohne Worte. 



 


Mit Tacho. 



Cu Danni


----------



## Panther79 (31. Dezember 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Rahmen  geht noch bei Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Laufrädern, Kurbel/Innenlager und Kasette einiges für wenig Geld.
> Alles Andere wird teuer.
> Die Schläuche finde ich unpassend.
> Was wiegst du?


 
das noch was geht weis ich, aber kommt zeit kommt geld. und zudem will ich damit Fahren und nicht in die Vitrine Stellen, mein Ziel war 10Kg oder drunter. Bei leichtbau sachen stell ich mir auch immer die Frage wie Standfest ist es, leicht ist nicht imme rgut.
Bis auf Lurbel/innenlager und Kasette bleibt alles wie es ist, ev. noch Klemme und Stütze.

Ich Wiege 81Kg tendenz abnehmend ;-) ziel sind 74-76Kg

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Dezember 2009)

Panther79 schrieb:


> Bei leichtbau sachen stell ich mir auch immer die Frage wie Standfest ist es, leicht ist nicht imme rgut.



Meine Rede. Gemäß der Logik müssten die besten Biker die leichtesten Bikes haben. Das aber in der Praxis keiner von denen die extremen Ultralight-Sachen fährt (vom Zeitfahren abgesehen), sollte zu denken geben.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2009)

Panther79 schrieb:


> Bis auf Lurbel/innenlager und Kasette bleibt alles wie es ist, ev. noch Klemme und Stütze.



das sagt man oft und dann is doch plötzlich nur noch der rahmen über

mit meinem zaskar hab ich jede menge teile durch...
mal gefedert, mal starr, mal gerade stütze, mal krumme stütze...

so hats mir am meisten gefallen:





mit schweren reifen und schwerem lrs, da hätten sich noch allein 900g sparen lassen, müsstes was um die 9,7kg gehabt haben.

und so sah es am ende aus:





so, mit völlig übergewichtigen reifen und dem selben schweren lrs ordentlicher federgabel und den andern teilen, hatte es um die 10,5kg. da wären auch noch knappe 1000g weggegangen.

teileliste könnt ich machen, aber die gewichte weiß ich nich genau.



gewichtsziele setzen is schön und gut, aber wenn das fahrrad dadurch kacke fährt...nützt das alles nix.
bei deinem rad gehört, von der sache her, die gabel garnicht rein.
am schönsten wär ne ältere fox. die wär auch nich zu schwer und würde mit sicherheit besser funktionieren als die spillerige sid. is aber etwas preisintensiver...
ne anständige leichte kurbel kriegste im bikemarkt. bspw aktuelle xt für unter 100,-.
bei lenker und vorbau lassen sich 40-50g sparn, auch ohne, dass du carbon nehmen musst. ritchey wcs. billig (~50,- für beides), gut, hält, is schön.
ja und wie schon gesagt wurde, bei deinem lrs geht noch so einiges.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das sagt man oft und dann is doch plötzlich nur noch der rahmen über
> 
> mit meinem zaskar hab ich jede menge teile durch...
> mal gefedert, mal starr, mal gerade stütze, mal krumme stütze...
> ...





Ritchey ist ja im Gegensatz hierzu noch richtig teuer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310185558335

Smica Vorbau: Leicht, Günstig und Gut!


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Januar 2010)

Panther79 schrieb:


> und nicht in die Vitrine Stellen,


 
besser so. weil dazu sollte es dann wenigstens gut aussehen. Mal von dem ganzen technischen Schnickschnack abgesehen, fehlt irgendwie der rote Faden im Aufbau. erscheint mir so zusammengestückelt.

Leude, man darf den Style nicht völlig aufgeben!!!

Da find ich die schwarze Rakete auf der Kinderschaukel echt schöner.


Cheerio

M.


----------



## Panther79 (1. Januar 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> besser so. weil dazu sollte es dann wenigstens gut aussehen. Mal von dem ganzen technischen Schnickschnack abgesehen, fehlt irgendwie der rote Faden im Aufbau. erscheint mir so zusammengestückelt.
> 
> Leude, man darf den Style nicht völlig aufgeben!!!


 
es ist auch eher noch aus rumliegenden Teilen entstanden und wird jetzt nach und nach erweitert. Den Ramen ab ich sehr günstig in der Bucht geschossen und war eigentlich nicht geplant

Heute war jungfernfahrt, Fahrverhalten auf Teer und Forstwegen echt top. aber schon bei kurzen steilen Trails ist halt die Gabel am anschlag und es fehlt der Feder weg. nach 35km Test Fahrt bin ich mit dem Fahrverhalten und Handling im grossen ganzen sehr zufrieden, beim Carbon Sattel hatte ich erst bedenken aber der ist echt bequem wenn man das so nenen kann, auf jeden fall tut nix weh ;-). werde mir eine 2. Gabel zulegen die ich dann jenach dem wechseln kann für Trails wie heute ist die SID nix. Die Aktuelle Manitou R-Seven Absolute ist schon bestellt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## GTdanni (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich noch. 


Zu meinem 9Kg Rad wollte ich nur noch kurz dazu sagen das es nicht unbedingt der Totale Leichtbau ist, es sollte vorallem haltbar sein. 
Wenn man bei der Wahl der Teile dann noch aufs Gewicht schaut stimmt es am Ende schon. 

Cu Danni


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Zu meinem 9Kg Rad wollte ich nur noch kurz dazu sagen das es nicht unbedingt der Totale Leichtbau ist, es sollte vorallem haltbar sein.
> Wenn man bei der Wahl der Teile dann noch aufs Gewicht schaut stimmt es am Ende schon.
> 
> Cu Danni




sehr schick hat mit meinem ja etwas ähnlichkeit (9,5)

aber lenkerendschalthebel und starrgabel sind auch sehr speziell


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

schau mal hier:





hatte damals knappe 9 kilo. kannste dir in der light-bikes galerie durchlesen.

also dein rad würde ich ohne viel gebastel an der 8 kilo marke kratzen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

Panther79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Rahmen: Zaskar Team 2007 mit Schaltauge / 1725g
> ...



biste bei rund 8,5 kilo...aber da geht noch mehr zb.starrgabel mosso bringt mit gerade mal 600gr einiges ein ( wenn starr ok ist ), umwerfer dura ace + speen adapter ( wiegt keine 90gr mit schelle ), leichtere pedale, noch leichtere räder...1200gr sind ohne kompromisse machbar, wenn geld keine rolex spielt sind auch sub 1000gr drin ( tune + ax + sapim ), lenker,stütze usw geht immer leichter.

kommt halt auf budget an. ich hab mal die teile genommen die fahrbar sind und bei defekt einem nicht gleich die hypothek belasten.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (3. Januar 2010)

Davon abgesehen ist ein 1725 gramm Hardtailrahmen  keine echte Basis für ein "richtiges" Leichtbauprojekt.So ein Rahmen für ein solches Projekt sollte max 1200  gramm nicht überschreiten.Die GT Rahmen sind in der Regel (sogar beim Zaskar) enorm "schwer".Aber hier gehts ja um GT 
 Wie divergent! schon schreibt...ist eine frage des Budgets.
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2010)

richtig die basis ist alles andere als leicht. aber das ist auch gut so...sonst wären ja alle auf scott, maxari und schlucht und geist unterwegs.

zumal dann am gt keiner so recht damit rechnet.

mir ist noch eingefallen daß ne marta vernünftig getunt ( scheiben,schrauben usw ) knapp 600gr hat.

also da kann man auch für wenig geld noch was rausholen. mit starrgabel würdeste aber schon reichlich was erreichen...da wärs schon sub 8 kilo mit den angesprochenen günstigen teilen. und keine angst vor starr fahren....das macht laune


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und keine angst vor starr fahren....das macht laune



in der tat


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Gemäß der Logik müssten die besten Biker die leichtesten Bikes haben. Das aber in der Praxis keiner von denen die extremen Ultralight-Sachen fährt (vom Zeitfahren abgesehen), sollte zu denken geben.




das ist so nicht richtig. gerade beim zeitfahren kommt es nicht aufs gewicht an!

im rr bereich ist leider durch die 6,8 kilo regel ein riegel davor, wobei auch da lightweight der welt zeigt was steif und leicht usw möglich ist. aber wenn man mal die räder von den profis im mtb bereich anschaut....sauser, spitz und wie sie alle heißen da wird schon material in sehr leicht gefahren und es hält. ebenso divwerse "bastlerlösungen" wie rennradumwerfer, carbonstützen mit 90gr oder kpl kurbeln mit 480gr usw.natürlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen was er für welche gewichtsersparnis ausgibt. aber gerade bei deutschen plasteteilen muss man sich keine sorgen machen. es ist nur immer wie ne hexenjagt wenn sowas kaputt geht. bricht ein wcs teil juckts keinen, bricht ein schmolke teil taugen alle leichtbauteile nix. aber das ist typisch, denn so ne hetze machen meist die leute die solche teile nie gefahren sind.

ich hab diverse leichtbauteile durch und keins hatte seinen dienst quittiert weils im eimer war.


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Januar 2010)

Das Leichtbau immer mit geringer Lebensdauer assoziert wird kann ich auch nicht nach vollziehen. Bin schon 72g Schmolke Lenker gefahren und das mit 90Kg und er hat ohne Murren gehalten. 7Kg Mtb hat mich auch ein Jahr ohne Defekt überlebt


----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber wenn man mal die räder von den profis im mtb bereich anschaut....sauser, spitz und wie sie alle heißen da wird schon material in sehr leicht gefahren und es hält.


Naja, man denke an die Saison 06/07 von Sauser....eine einzige Material-Katastrophe....oder der Fumic-Olympia-Auftritt....oder oder oder....kenne genügend Leute die wegen Materialdefekt an Leichtbauteilen ein Rennen beenden mussten, inkl. mir selbst.
Ist alles relativ. Wer an der Grenze spielt darf sich halt auch nicht wundern wenns mal schiefgeht.


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2010)

aber sauser und co treten im schnitt sicher auch 200 watt mehr wie du und ich

wie gesagt es ist ne hexenjagt. wenn mir ein z-max zerfliegt würde jeder sagen...naja pech gehabt. zerfliegt mir ein raceking würden kommentare kommen wie" hätteste dir mal nen richtigen reifen geholt"

ähnlich ist es bei leichtbauteilen. es gibt wie gesagt genug leichtes und haltbares zeug. 1400gr lrs halten auch gut und machen keine probleme. die kcnc teile sind auch gut verarbeitet, kosten nicht viel und halten. alles andere kann man mit schrauben und evtl hier und da mal ne feile ansetzten auch gut erleichtern ohne großen geldeinsatz.

und wie der kuhmörder schon sagt....auch 7 kilo räder können halten. wer mit 300gr reifen unterwegs ist der macht am mtb allerdings wirklich am falschen ende den spareinsatz.


----------

